# rewire my home!



## daworz (Jan 24, 2006)

Ok guys i have a 120 year old home with a old 100 amp service and the old nob and tube wiring. And iam not having any problems, But want to upgrade the wiring and install a new 200 amp service, and probably run 220 to the shop? Maybe? And i have to do this myself,except for maybe bring the main power too the new box inless i can get the power too disconect it at the pole then i will do it all, I need a Good Book that shows alot of diagrams, and alot of tips and good Service panels.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I'd like to recommend that you hire an electrician to do that work. 

If you like to read books, the best book on those topics isn't in print. It's online at http://www.selfhelpandmore.com/homewiringusa/2002/maindwelling/index.htm

Second best option might be Rex Cauldwell's "Wiring a house".


----------



## Bkessler (Oct 8, 2005)

no offence implied, but any idiot can make a light or a plug work. My wife teaches 5th graders how to make a circuit. You should hire an electrician to have it done right it is always way more work than you think. I have gone in on jobs where non electrician start the job and usually I have to rip it all out. And when the non electricians sort of succeed they have 10 times the amount of hours. And lots of problems. But if you do go for it, remember to angle your wires at a slope, electricity flows better down hill!


----------



## acrwc10 (Dec 10, 2006)

If you are having no problems with the system, and can not afford an electrician to do it correctly. Why touch it? Being in drywall you must be around lots of electricians that want to trade work, I have. That is how I got my upstairs drywalled. In all honesty you should not try and learn on this project, and most citys won't give a homeowner a permit for a service upgrade they want to have the EC pull them. Many utilitys won't reconnect without a signed off permit.


----------



## daworz (Jan 24, 2006)

*Rewiring Home*

Well thanks for all your replys, I talked to some electric guys and they said about the same as all of you did. So iam going to trade some labor and get it done by a PRO. I just wanted too try and tackle it buy myself but after hearing what you and they said i think iam doing the right thing and let a pro do it for me? although its always nice to here post a qustion here and get a straight answer Thanks for the advice!


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm in an 80 year old house that still have some circuits in knob and tube (the majority of house had been updated)-the parts that were old were somewhat troublesome to run down and replace especially when inside the wall (behind the drywall)-that could be a great pain!


----------



## acrwc10 (Dec 10, 2006)

daworz said:


> Well thanks for all your replys, I talked to some electric guys and they said about the same as all of you did. So iam going to trade some labor and get it done by a PRO. I just wanted too try and tackle it buy myself but after hearing what you and they said i think iam doing the right thing and let a pro do it for me? although its always nice to here post a qustion here and get a straight answer Thanks for the advice!


 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Glad to hear it. It is not that we want to keep what we do a secret. It is that we want people to be SAFE. I have been an electrician a long time and everyday I learn something new.


----------

